

What's the best way to do Database Versioning? - twunde

How does everyone do their database versioning?
At work, one of our applications is a custom cms, where we need to keep track of changes to two small tables and preferably keep them in sync with git branches.<p>I really haven&#x27;t used anything more advanced than keeping a directory of db scripts under version control, so any advice would be appreciated
======
eip
Liquibase

~~~
twunde
It looked pretty heavy. Can you describe how your team uses it?

